# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  کمک در تبدیل اکسل به exe

## farshadh

سلام
من یه سیستم حسابداری با اکسل طراحی کردم و میخوام به exe تبدیلش کنم
از دوستان میخوام من رو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنند
راستی واسه اکسل میشه قفل سخت افزاری گذاشت؟
اگه اکسل رو به exe تبدیل کنم میتونم قفل سخت افزاری بزارم؟
من این سیستم رو میخوام بفروشم و اگه قفل سخت افزاری بزارم هزینش میره بالا آیا راهکار دیگری به غیر از قفل سخت افزاری هست که بشه از کپی رایت این فایل جلوگیری کرد؟
ببخشید که سرتون رو به درد آوردم
از دوستان میخوام من رو در این زمینه راهنمایی کنند
من خیلی به این مطالبی که گفتم نیاز دارم 
ممنون

----------


## Javad-2010

فایل اکسل را که نمیشه به exe‌ تبدیل کرد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

چرا ميشه ولي به روشهاي خاص

----------


## Javad-2010

شما می‌تونید فایل اکسل را به عنوان Database برنامه قرار بدهید،
و یا با VBA برنامه بنویسید، ولی حتماً باید Microsoft Office Excel نصب باشه روی کامپیوتر تا برنامه VBA اجرا بشود.

----------


## farshadh

از عزیزان ممنونم ولی من برنامه نویسی بلد نیستم 
اگه امکانش هست بیشتر راهنماییم کنید
ممنون میشم

----------


## Javad-2010

توی این "سیستم حسابداری" که با اکسل طراحی کردی و میخواهی به exe تبدیلش کنی، فقط از فرمول‌های اکسل استفاده کردی و یا از VBA هم استفاده کردی ؟

----------


## farshadh

فقط از فرمول استفاده کردم

----------


## Javad-2010

تا اونجایی که من میدونم، خود فایل اکسل را که نمیشه به exe‌ تبدیل کرد !



> شما می‌تونید فایل اکسل را به عنوان Database برنامه قرار بدهید،
> و یا با VBA برنامه بنویسید، ولی حتماً باید Microsoft Office Excel نصب باشه روی کامپیوتر تا برنامه VBA اجرا بشود.


حالا کدومش را می‌خوای انجام بدی؟

----------


## moharamamini

با برنامه ای مثل XLtoEXE
که تو اینترنت هم زیاده

----------

